# Safari ce met en mode "mobile" sur certain cite



## Deejay-Joe (15 Septembre 2015)

hello
J'ai un MBPr 15 2012 sous yosemite 10.10.5 et j'utilise au quotidien Safari (version 8.0.8) pour la navigation internet.

j'ai un petit souci certain  cite comme "music store" ce mettent en mode mobile ..

j'ai fais le test sous firefox et la le cite apparais normalement.

un idée ?

Merci
joe M



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2015)

Salut

As-tu validé le mode Développement? Si présent, connecté sur le site "mobile" Menu/Développement/Agent d'utilisateur vérifies que "Par défaut" est bien coché.
Tu fermes le site puis tu vas supprimer les cookies du site concerné :
Safari/Préférences/Confidentialité/Cookies et données des sites web "Détails" et là tu sélectionnes et tu fais supprimer.
Si tu préfères réinitialiser complètement :
Safari/Effacer l'historique

@+


----------

